# I need help with my corns!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, Hi everyone :2thumb:

I have very recently bought several corn snake hatch-lings :flrt:
And whilst I know the majority of the morphs there are a couple that are baffling me :lol2:

So I would like someone who knows about morphs to help me out

The first is a male, the dad was a Ghost Motley, the mum a Dilute Anery Stripe, now I know that the mother was het for lavender but do not know if she was het for anything else or the hets of the dad. :bash: I think my little man is a Dilute Anery Stripe like his mum, I know he will be het for Motley, right? What else?

The second is the female, Same parents as the male above, this is where the real confusion begins, someone told me she is a Snow Motley, BUT, she does not look like any Snow Motley I have seen, her pink is quite strange, kind of dusky if that makes sense.

Is it possible that she could be a Snow Hurricane Motley as she looks exactly like some specimens of that Morph that I have seen

(can supply pictures via email but dont know how to upload them on here as I am new and this is my first post :no1:

Some help with that aswel would be good :rotfl::2thumb:

So please anyone? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomshady (Aug 14, 2013)

you just know someone is going to ask for oictures:lol2:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Pics*

:lol2: I can send piccies but cant post them here, dnt know how too :bash:

Help me, tell me how :sad:


----------



## Tomshady (Aug 14, 2013)

Astar26 said:


> :lol2: I can send piccies but cant post them here, dnt know how too :bash:
> 
> Help me, tell me how :sad:


use photobucket just sign up free and quick upload the photo to it then click the img url and paste it here its really easy


----------



## Tomshady (Aug 14, 2013)

Astar26 said:


> :lol2: I can send piccies but cant post them here, dnt know how too :bash:
> 
> Help me, tell me how :sad:





Tomshady said:


> use photobucket just sign up free and quick upload the photo to it then click the img url and paste it here its really easy


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Life saver*

:lol2: Is that it? thanks a million, will do so asap, and your baby is stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I will need pictures and there is a limit to exactly what can be deciphered, but I'll have a go at this later!


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 25, 2013)

Easiest way I've found to do pictures is load them onto facebook, open the picture you want and then simply copy and paste them from your straight into your message ;-)


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Piccies*

Hello, thanks, I shall try the Facebook way ina bit, thanks all for your help :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Astar26 said:


> The first is a male, the dad was a Ghost Motley, the mum a Dilute Anery Stripe, now I know that the mother was het for lavender but do not know if she was het for anything else or the hets of the dad. :bash: I think my little man is a Dilute Anery Stripe like his mum, I know he will be het for Motley, right? What else?


Firstly, if he is a true stripe he can not be het motley.

Motley and stripe share a locus and motley is completely dominant over stripe so there are only the following options for a corn snake:

Completely normal (NN) - looks normal
Het motley (NM) - looks normal
Het stripe (NS) - looks normal
Homozygous motley (MM) - looks anything from hurricane motley to 'almost striped'
Motley/Stripe (MS) - looks anything from hurricane motley to 'almost striped'
Homozygous stripe (SS) - as a complete stripe and the head 'bunny ear' pattern is completely separate from the striping on the body.


If an animal is truly visual stripe (SS) then it can not be het motley.





So, as this all depends on the dad and whether he is a homozygous motley or a motley/stripe we'll look at both options:

If homozygous motley:


ghost motley x dilute anery stripe

100% anery motley/stripe (MS) het hypo, dilute




If the male is motley/stripe (MS)


ghost motley/stripe x dilute anery stripe

50% anery motley/stripe het dilute hypo
50% anery stripe het dilute hypo




If mom is indeed het lavender then all her babies will be '50% poss het lav'.


In order for your 'little man' to be a dilute then dad would have to be het dilute. 

For your little man to be stripe then dad has to be motley/stripe and not homozygous motley.




Astar26 said:


> The second is the female, Same parents as the male above, this is where the real confusion begins, someone told me she is a Snow Motley, BUT, she does not look like any Snow Motley I have seen, her pink is quite strange, kind of dusky if that makes sense.
> 
> Is it possible that she could be a Snow Hurricane Motley as she looks exactly like some specimens of that Morph that I have seen



This changes the genetics of the parents above!

For a snow to have come out of the litter then BOTH parents are also 'het amel'. (Making all non-amel offspring 66% het amel)

'Hurricane' motley is just a selectively bred motley that has particularly close ladders so the 'gaps' become little circles. As motley is so variable, it is possible that the baby is a snow hurricane motley - especially if dad is a hurricane motley or close to.


We need pics really and preferably of the parents as well. It won't tell us anything else about the genotypes directly, but it will confirm the phenotype and we may then be able to infer more about the genotype.

:2thumb:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Ahhhhh*

Hmmmmm at the risk of sounding like a total d***, how do you copy and paste it from Facebook into the message????? Totally badfed:bash::blush:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Bothrops- please give me your email*

Hi what you are saying makes perfect sense, :notworthy:

Can I please have your email address to send you pics as I cant for the life of me work out how to upload them onto here :blush:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Pic of the male I hope*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...294656184006766_1307971463_n.jpg&size=640,960


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*2nd try*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/999606_294656184006766_1307971463_n.jpg

Thiis is the little boy, Dad Ghost Motley, Mum dilute anery stripe, not going to put any hets to confuse the situation.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1383773_304147616390956_559698337_n.jpg

This is a pic of the paterning on his side closest to his underside, the pic is upside down so the broken up line pattern is near the bottom of the snake if that makes sense


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Little girl*

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1385210_304148109724240_1995496970_n.jpg

This is the little girl, same parents as the one above, pic is camwow as a normal pic does not show correct colouring

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1377528_304148316390886_1090863060_n.jpg

This is a pic of the side of her as I have given for the little boy above, same story, the faint almost complete line you can see is actually at the bottom of the snake nearest its underbelly, and not at the top as it looks on the pic :bash:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Parents*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545963_304150556390662_1852216681_n.jpg

Here are male and female in lock, sorry but you cant really see the female well

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1376564_304151273057257_1318980793_n.jpg

Here is a close up of the dad though, hope it helps:flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Astar26 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/999606_294656184006766_1307971463_n.jpg
> 
> Thiis is the little boy, Dad Ghost Motley, Mum dilute anery stripe, not going to put any hets to confuse the situation.
> 
> ...



This is not a stripe. It is a motley. Admittedly, it is on the stripy end of the motley spectrum, but that is meaningless in terms of its genetics.

If mom is a definite, guaranteed stripe (and not just a stripy looking motley) then this animal is a motley/stripe (AKA Motley het stripe (MS)). Please note though that the fact he is carrying stripe genetically and the fact that he is quite a stripy looking motley is purely coincidence as the 'het stripe' has o effect on what the motley looks like.

I have no idea if the hatchling is dilute, but nothing suggests this to me at this stage.





Astar26 said:


> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1385210_304148109724240_1995496970_n.jpg
> 
> This is the little girl, same parents as the one above, pic is camwow as a normal pic does not show correct colouring
> 
> ...


Looks like a perfectly 'ordinary' looking motley snow to me. Beautiful colour and a really nice example, but not hurricane IMHO. A better pic of the whole body would confirm.

For the record, the snow is also a 'motley/stripe' if the mother is indeed a genuine stripe, so is exactly the same genetically as her brother in terms of the motley/stripe despite the difference in looks.

:2thumb:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Ok getting it now*

So in your previous posts where you mentioned the potential hets of the babies, is this still standing?

Also have you seen the pics of the parents?

Also I say dilute due to the pinkish hue he has to his light grey, cant see it in the pic which is anoing

So I want to make sure I get it  both of them will be het for Amel, Hypo and Dilute, right?? and poss het for Lavender as they have the same parents??

(sorry if im being very dumb  )


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Dilute doesn't necessarily make for pink. It makes the animal look like it is in shed all the time.

Now, considering that neither adult appears to be a stripe, how certain are you that mom is actually a dilute, and not something like an anery or ghost motley?


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*.......*

Dad is a ghost motley, mum is a dilute anery motley/stripe to be on the safe side  (I was told she was a dilute anery stripe)

Best way to describe mum is as a visual stripe as she is striped but I now understand that does not mean she is an actual stripe, so ill just say she must be motley/stripe

And the baby has a pinkish hue to his light grey and not really sure if he looks in she'd all the time, but he does look kind of dull but not in a negative way in a shiny but dull way loooooool that makes no sense but I understand it


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Again, if you were told she was a stripe, when she clearly isn't... how certain are you she's actually a dilute and not JUST an anery or a ghost?


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*.........*

Well I'll assume that the guy who owns her was told she was a stripe and as she is striped he believed the guy that told him!!! How do you actually tell anyway, it's baffling me as most people would asume that if an animal is stripy it is a stripe, no? (Obviously those educated in these matters understand more than me as I am just starting out) and as to just an anery or ghost, if he made the first mistake then obviously he could be mistaken on all three I'll guess I'll never know for sure will I!!:bash:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Astar26 said:


> So in your previous posts where you mentioned the potential hets of the babies, is this still standing?
> 
> Also have you seen the pics of the parents?
> 
> ...


hets etc are still standing - but only if the adults are actually what you were told they were (which looks unlikely I'm afraid!)

Things we know:

Parents are DEFINITELY both 'het amel'. This makes ALL babies that aren't visually amel (or snow) '66% possible het amel'.

Parents are definitely at least motley, possibly motley/stripe. If there is a true stripe in the litter, then both parents carry stripe.

IF one of parents is ghost then it is visually hypo and therefore all offspring will be het hypo.

IF one of the parents is dilute then the offspring will all be het dilute.

IF one of the parents is het lav then the offspring will all be '50% poss het lav'.



Astar26 said:


> Dad is a ghost motley, mum is a dilute anery motley/stripe to be on the safe side  (I was told she was a dilute anery stripe)
> 
> Best way to describe mum is as a visual stripe as she is striped but I now understand that does not mean she is an actual stripe, so ill just say she must be motley/stripe
> 
> And the baby has a pinkish hue to his light grey and not really sure if he looks in she'd all the time, but he does look kind of dull but not in a negative way in a shiny but dull way loooooool that makes no sense but I understand it


motley/stripe does NOT mean that is looks stripey. A motley/stripe can look anything from complete hurricane motley through to almost stripe (see previous post).

The term motley/stripe simply refers to a motley animal that carries the gene for stripe. It is impossible to tell if an animal is a homozygous motley (MM) or a motley/stripe (MS) by looking at them. You can get a homozygous motley that looks very striped and you can get a motley/stripe that looks like a very strong motley with no 'stripiness' in the pattern.




Astar26 said:


> Well I'll assume that the guy who owns her was told she was a stripe and as she is striped he believed the guy that told him!!! How do you actually tell anyway, it's baffling me as most people would asume that if an animal is stripy it is a stripe, no? (Obviously those educated in these matters understand more than me as I am just starting out) and as to just an anery or ghost, if he made the first mistake then obviously he could be mistaken on all three I'll guess I'll never know for sure will I!!:bash:


 

I feel you're frustration! I see no end of corns snakes incorrectly labelled at shows and in shops. The trouble is that people don't know any better, assume the shop ios telling them the truth (why wouldn't they!?) and then they pass on the incorrect knowledge (as in your case, there was no reason not to believe the breeder knew what they had, and they may well have genuinely thought they were correct in what they were/are telling you.


I'll talk through the difference between the motley phenotype and the stripe phenotype later if spiritserpents doesn't get there before me! :2thumb:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*.........*

Hi all and thanks for all your help 

It is frustrating!!! I know in the clutch there was one baby that was totally plain, with little to no pattern!! 

How do you know a true stripe baby?

Would it help if I provided pictures of other members of the clutch?


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Siblings*


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*siblings*


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*siblings*


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*siblings*


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Siblings*

Hi all :2thumb:

I have added pictures of 4 of the siblings of my two:flrt:

Hope this might help out :notworthy:

thanks again for everyones input it is really helping me out

:snake:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Siblings*

This was also from the same clutch and particularly pretty, would have taken this one but it was already gone


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Astar26 said:


> Would it help if I provided pictures of other members of the clutch?


Yes it would!:2thumb:




Astar26 said:


> How do you know a true stripe baby?


True stripes have no 'cross bars' between the parallel lines behind the neck and down the first third of the body. They also have a distinctive 'gap' between the head pattern and the body pattern. They also have a distinctive 'bunny eared' pattern on the head.

So:




Astar26 said:


> image


This one is a snow motley or a snow motley/stripe. It has clear 'cross bars' between the stripes on either side (though because they are very broad and it is a snow, the 'ladder' can't be seen so well and instead, the 'gaps between the ladder' are more prominent and show as the white dashes down the back of the snake)



Astar26 said:


> image


This is very interesting. Any chance of some more pictures? This looks very plain and may tell us a lot more about the parents genetics! 



Astar26 said:


> image


This is a motley or a motley/stripe (remember that we can't tell if it is motley or motley/stripe just by looking)

This is on the 'stripy end' of the motley pattern, but the things that show us it is a motley and not a stripe are the fact that the head pattern and body pattern are joined and there is a clear 'ladder rung' on the neck



Astar26 said:


> image


This is also a motley or a motley/stripe. The reason it is not a stripe even though the pattern on the head is separate to the body is due to the cross bar/rung at the back of the head and the two down the neck just behind the head.



Astar26 said:


> This was also from the same clutch and particularly pretty, would have taken this one but it was already gone
> 
> image


 
OK. THIS is a stripe. You can see that the two parallel stripes are clean on the neck with no cross bars/rungs between them. The head has a clear 'bunny rabbit ears' type pattern that is separate from the stripes and has no 'cross bar/rung' on it.




Interestingly that one animal - the snow stripe in the last picture - proves things about the parents.

If this stripe came from the same parents at the start, then we now know for definite that BOTH parents carry stripe. This means that the father is a motley/stripe and the mother is either motley/stripe or stripe. Without a better pic of mother I couldn't tell you which though.

:2thumb:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*............*

Hello,

this now makes total sense to me, I get the motley stripe distinction now  

but I don't have any more pics of the plain one, I can send a close up of the head region if that would help?? 
I did see this animal and it was totally plain with a pink colour, am thinking of seeing if he still has this animal, and getting it, what do you think??? What could it tell us of the parents genetics????


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Astar26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> this now makes total sense to me, I get the motley stripe distinction now
> 
> ...


 
With that pic, not a lot! However, because it appears to be effectively patternless, it may help us to work out if any other genes are at play here with these parents.

IT could just be a very reduced snow stripe. It could have something else involved. I'm afraid I'm skating on the edge of my knowledge with this phenotype, so hopefully spiritserpents or some one else with a better knowledge of corns than me will have an idea.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The plain one is, I think, a reduced pattern snow stripe. It'll be easier to tell after a few sheds when the pattern clears a bit. Pretty animal.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Spiritserpents - probably a 'vanishing' stripe.

I don't see any dilute in any of those babies, not in homozygous or heterozygous form (in my experience a lot of het dilute babies tend to 'fade' in the latter half of the body a little like the homozygous form does).


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Thanks everyone*

Hi all :2thumb:

Thank you so much to everyone for all there help, it has made it a lot clearer, so the final thought is that my male is an Anery Motley/stripe, and my female a Snow Motley/stripe :flrt:

The hets will be dependent upon the parents, We know that the male has to be het Amel and that the both of them are probably het hypo, but only het dilute if the mother is etc

And, 50% poss het lavender if the mother is indeed het lavender

I think to breed them together to see what comes out is in order : victory:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Pics of the mum and dad of the babies*

I am adding some pictures of the mum, someone tell me if she looks like a dilute or just an anery motley/stripe

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1376653_304836399655411_2015246152_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1385916_304836276322090_238746502_n.jpg

Here is the dad again, does he look like a ghost or just an anery motley/stripe

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1377032_304836502988734_1308876202_n.jpg


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

They are both anery motley-stripes. The female is way too black to be a ghost, and doesn't have any of the characteristics I associate with dilute either.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hello
Right, ok thanks, it was actually the dad I was referring to as a ghost not the female


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Whoops. XD The male is also too dark for me to consider him likely to be a ghost.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*..........*

Loooooooooool, it's ok, and thanks so much for all your help xxx now I no for sure that my babies are not het for dilute or hypo

I will laugh if they have unexpected babies in the future xxxxxx I'm gonna stop sweating it and wait and see


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*............................................*

Hello all :2thumb:
Again thanks for all the help everyone offered, :2thumb:
I am seriously grateful.
You guys are :no1:

I am posting pics of the rest of my new clan :flrt: for any lovers of corns to appreciate :2thumb:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1017067_305004146305303_1514927780_n.jpg
Abad pic of my Amel motley female that would not keep still

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970557_305004269638624_1473925236_n.jpg
My xanthic snow stripe male(that I think is motley/stripe)

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/563128_305004376305280_399465040_n.jpg
My Sunkissed male

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/11513_305004459638605_1742722078_n.jpg
My Miami phase male

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Gorgeous critters. You last snake, though, is not a miami-phase, from that photo. Miamis are silver base color with red or orange saddles, and your whole snake is orange.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Omg!!!!!*

Hi
Thanks they are lovely arnt they :flrt:
:lol2:
He was sold to me as a Miami
The guy I bought him from owns a reptile shop and he bought him for me from a breeder at Donny :gasp:

Maybe its a bad piccy, ill take another tomorrow and upload, see if it makes a difference.
What does he look like to you??


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

He looks like a normal/classic/carolina/wild-type, or maybe a hypo.

If he isn't the colors of the snake in the upper corner of this page: Low Belly Reptiles Home then he is not a miami-phase. As I said, stark silver and red/orange.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Piccies of Miami, Carolina, dog, or whatever he is*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/11513_305004459638605_1742722078_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1384170_305228286282889_1855033641_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1383460_305228442949540_293853125_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/9408_305228489616202_736174177_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1380638_305228626282855_1184602628_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1382404_305228692949515_2017941389_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1378176_305228776282840_1169282353_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537267_305228876282830_379669383_n.jpg

Above I have posted several pictures of my male that was sold to me as a Miami, that I now have been told is a Carolina by SpiritSerpents :lol2:

As I hope the pics make clear he is a kind of Brown/grey/tan in color on the body with Redish brown saddles that are more of a red at the top half and get browner on the way down the snake there is little black around the edges of the saddles and in between the saddles is the orange dot pattern hope this helps


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

SpiritSerpents is right. That is not a miami, it is a carolina/wild type.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Hi and thanks*

How do I know if it is a Carolina or a hypo, she was not sure?:flrt:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Brighter pictures, in natural sunlight and up close so I can see the borders and the belly checkers.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Thanks a lot *

Ill get on that tomorrow morning, first thing, ill get them outside :flrt:


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Better pics I hope as promised*

Hi everyone :2thumb:

Sorry for late reply, but here are new pics, the little bugger would not keep still so I hope they are better 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1375798_305922946213423_1085841848_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1233532_305923072880077_1109245783_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1208796_305923179546733_135791846_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/598608_305923216213396_861909448_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/166019_305923306213387_1303799404_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/31568_305926436213074_714896074_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1380649_305926476213070_1156568222_n.jpg

This last one is blury but I hope its ok, as the little one was squirming so much :lol2:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1382946_305942329544818_1637859797_n.jpg

Thanks xx :notworthy:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The belly checkers appear to be a true-black, so I'm going to say he's a 'normal', but a particularly pretty one.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*True black?*

Hi thanks for the rep :2thumb:

So what is the meaning of true black, and how would they be different if he was hypo?

My mission is to get this stuff down, for the future :flrt: so your help is so appreciated as you know so much about them, tell me, how did you get to be so clued up about this stuff cos I would love to learn it all properly :2thumb:

They are so interesting :flrt:

Also could you advise me about something regarding my sunkissed baby as he has a really weird head pattern, is this normal for a sunkissed head?

Here is his head
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/993409_305232662949118_1794105857_n.jpg
Here is his ventral
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1239944_305232926282425_316048016_n.jpg
here is his eye
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1378294_305232399615811_160053984_n.jpg

is this normal??
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Hypomelanism means 'reduced black'... and it is not referring to amount, but 'quality'. A hypo corn snake has brown (tan, medium, chocolate), or gray (mostly dark gray), or even purple-y tones where the black would be on a normal.

For example, this is part of Nautley, who is an unusually dark hypo.











If you look, you can see that her 'black' is actually a dark brown.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Yes.... I can see it*

Ok so mine is normal then as his black is actually black, and the pics of the sunkissed??? Did you see them, is the head patterning normal? :2thumb:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup. Sunkissed tends to make for funky head patterns, and it's also been selectively bred for more extreme weirdness.


----------



## Astar26 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Hahahahahahahahah*

:lol2::2thumb:
Ok thanks for clearing that up :no1:


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

Astar26 said:


> image


I think this could be a pinstripe motley and it's colours are still to come in.



Astar26 said:


> This was also from the same clutch and particularly pretty, would have taken this one but it was already gone
> 
> image


Does anyone else look at this one and think lavender?


----------

